# Can anyone make me a sig and ava with these pictures?



## Dark (Nov 15, 2008)

Can you make a sig with this picture and use this quote "Wings symbolize freedom for those who have none"


----------



## Gian (Nov 16, 2008)

Next time, you should use the request threads.
Here's a quick combination.









Alternate:


Spoiler


----------



## Dark (Nov 16, 2008)

I love that sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The alternate one. Can you make a ava with this picture 
http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/finalfan...VII-Cissnei.jpg


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

I had nothing to do, so here.




I know it's bad...


----------



## Dark (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The background looks really nice .


----------

